
GitHub CSS Search: rbg instead of rgb - hoverbear
https://github.com/search?l=CSS&q=rbg&ref=searchresults&type=Code&utf8=%E2%9C%93
======
smonff
_But I can 't run W3's CSS validator while I use my development environment!_

[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22min-
width%3A+n...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22min-
width%3A+none%22+%22min-width%3Anone%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

